# Which mark is the better one?



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

From what ive noticed it seems nurgle is the best to help survive across the table into close combat, Minus 1 to hit from ranged so most non-ranged dedicated units hit on a 5+ and wound 5+, any army such as elves hit on 5+ and wound on 5+, but i mean its my personal favorite and it keeps your units intact across the table. Khorne is frenzy which is what extra attacks? slaneesh is immune to fear, ect. Tzeench your unit gets a 6+ ward, which is alright i guess.

Now for spell casting, i like nurgle just due to the fact that i can essentially give charecters regenerate, kill off units, make crappy units take a toughness test to become even worse.
Tzeench is the Blamo sprit side of the magic phase, its the one where you shoot missiles and fireballs and thatkind of thing at the enemy, and you get +1 to do it too! Sleneesh, i dont really know what its really all that good for besides slowing down the enemy.
I want a khorne magic phase 

Anyways, id like to hear the other warriors of chaos players point of views on this subject o get a better idea of how to make my army work better.

~Fatality


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

The Delusions spell from Slaanesh is in my opinion one of the most powerful I know in the warhammer game. Movement is the most important phase in the game, and this spell messes your opponents movement up quite a bit when used properly.

MoK is very very nice for marauders and knights, because Knights don't get shot to bits that quick and can move to CC quite fast, and marauders just are with too many to make shooting against them affected. For Warriors etc, MoN is very nice indeed. (Knights with MoN and the Banner of Rage get the best of both!)


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Fatality said:


> I want a khorne magic phase


no you dont, because it will be like this:
wizard:i need total silence-look blood!(charges of into battle and gets butchered because he has no armour on).


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Fatality: MoS is a very cheap and effective mark on marauders giving all the benefits of ItP without sacrificing your right to flee in an extremely cowardly manner 
otherwise, MoT is my personal favorite with great fluff and a nice bonus when joined with items such as book of secrets, collar of khorne, amulet of protection etc.
also the warshrine of tzeentch having a 4+ AS and a 3+ WS is a thing of beauty

The Tall One: IMO delusions is not as great as say buboes or flickering fire, indeed although the Slaneesh lore has some nice spells its uselessness against ItP armies and a rubbish first spell make it a horrible choice.
That said, you are definately right about MoN knights especially with the rage banner, they are actually horrible to fight against and I prefer them to blood knights even

Dafistofmork: are you sure? the sorcerers are actually to bad with the hero level one the strength of a chaos warrior with items on top.
in addition they all have chaos armour minimum  and with frenzy will definately pack a BIG punch


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I know the idea to be outlandish, by why not include a Khornate magic system?

It wouldn't be "magic" per se, but would function like magic. I'm thinking something out of Gut Magic, where it buffs your troops, or debuffs enemies. Maybe it could grant extra strength, attacks, grant magic resistance, etc to your troops; maybe it could make enemies fear all your troops, make them always react to charges with "HOLD!"

Maybe it could be cast like the Tomb Kings spells, too, where there's no casting value, but a roll determines the strength of the spell. Let the sorcerers only use 1D6 to determine the power level or something.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Retiye, i agree Buboes and Flickering Fire are very awesome spells, and that Slaanesh has a very crappy first spell (and 3d and 5th spell for that matter) but don't underestimate the delusion spell . It can cause much more havoc then damage spells. ie: I once used it do make a Stegadon just stand in front of my Giant, 5 inches away. I would otherwise have been charged (Fear the S5/6 impact hits!) and now my Giant could charge without beeing stand and shot by the skink drivers (he didn't like that, I just ate the poor stegadon). And it prevented my Dragon Ogres/Trolls from beeing fried by his Salamanders (which where awesomely overrun by the former). Plus it causes the biggest havoc against warmachine crew. Make them walk away and the machine can't fire for 2 turns. Not to mention making handgunners/Crossbowmen move towards your advancing army, since they cannot move and fire. This are some examples why I think the Delusions spell is so powerful.

The Khorne magic is an awesome idea, but I was thinking more of antimagic. A raving lunatic (with still some awesome combat skills) highering the spell casting levels, making wizards miscast on any double, giving units Magic resistance, and instead of generating power dice, generating an extra dispel dice or such. Just turning the winds of magic into soft breezes instead of the normal hurricanes.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright,so how good are dragon ogres, trolls and how would i deal with a dragon, would i use a giant? I know for beasts of chaos trolls are, alright as long as they dont go stupid. Also im converting a highelf chariot, so im thinking it should work out nicely!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

retiye2 said:


> Dafistofmork: are you sure? the sorcerers are actually to bad with the hero level one the strength of a chaos warrior with items on top.in addition they all have chaos armour minimum  and with frenzy will definately pack a BIG punch


i was speaking more from a fluff perspective-personaly the rules ruin the game.:grin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Ascendant Valor said:


> I know the idea to be outlandish, by why not include a Khornate magic system?
> 
> It wouldn't be "magic" per se, but would function like magic. I'm thinking something out of Gut Magic, where it buffs your troops, or debuffs enemies. Maybe it could grant extra strength, attacks, grant magic resistance, etc to your troops; maybe it could make enemies fear all your troops, make them always react to charges with "HOLD!"
> 
> Maybe it could be cast like the Tomb Kings spells, too, where there's no casting value, but a roll determines the strength of the spell. Let the sorcerers only use 1D6 to determine the power level or something.


Like Khorne isn't bad ass enough as it is with it's tooling up for hth and killing power. It would calm that down if they added magic for khorne. Not to mention go against years of fluff! Silly idea!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Tzeentch is very predictable when rolling for spells. You're almost bound to get destructive spells. The first spell is damn good, Green fire against the right unit(hello Swordmasters:biggrin, Pandaemonium will shut down the opponents magicphase and Infernal Gateway have "quite" big potential:laugh:

Nurgle has a few really nice ones on his Lore. The first spell is awsome, cloying Quagmires is also brillinat, and Rot glorious Rot(migth have mixed names, nr6) has potential for sure:good:

Slaanesh is a bit too random for my liking. Against the right opponent the right spells can cause unmeasurable trouble. Against a ItP army it can be a complete fail. This is why most players shun MoS on their Sorcerers

If I was picking a Sorcerer Lord I'd go for Tzeentch without a doubt, good spells and +1 to cast, thats damn sweet:biggrin:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

MoS on a giant is quite frankly terrifying.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They've daemons with Personalities, the Chaos Gods working with one another, and Champions of Tzeentch who can't cast magic, and Khornate Worshippers who aren't protected against Magic. Fluff = Cool to work an army around, but if it gets in the way of an army book, goodbye fluff.

Makr of Khorne - good for Warriors with Great Weapons or Halberds, can be efficient on Marauders, again with Great Weapons or Flails. Generally not as effective as it used to be, as there's no Dispel bonus, but good if you're able to shield effectively with Nurgle/Tzeentchian units.

Mark of Nurgle - Good on units - able to shield the hittier units, and as Tha Sullen One said, very effective with the Banner of Rage on Knights. Works most efficient on Marauders though. They have the numbers, but Marauders also have quite a high Weaponskill, but not overly high, so in combat, against persky spear elves, and even elite Chaos Warriors, they're hitting on 4's, and in return, even elite warriors of Men, like Greatswords and Questing Knights, you're hitting on 3's against. Also, it helps to get more of them across the board, Warriors have the armour to help them, and more shots will be targetted at them, a) because they're expensive, b) because your opponent knows he needs volume of fire, and c) because they're dead killy, so much that just giving them -1 to hit won't make that much difference.

Mark of Slaanesh - good for your cheaper units, and Marauder Cavalry. An ItP Fast Cavalry unit that can still flee? Whoopee! Best of Both Worlds. Watch out though, they're not immune to certain spells that have no effect if ItP.

Mark of Tzeentch - best for Wizards obviously, but also effective for a Combat Lord, giving them the 5+ Ward Save from the Talisman of Protection/Collar of Khorne, or even just slap them on a Disc, with the Eye of Tzeentch, and voila, 2+ Ward Save against all Ranged Attacks. Potential 3+ with the Armour of Morrsleib against Non Magical attacks, but as you're going to be sending a killy Lord against another Killy Lord, they're going to have a Magic Weapon.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, from my perspective, having 36 warriors of chaos comeing across the table with -1 to hit and -1 ws, that means your not doing a whole lot against them, which means they hit their target wit as many men that you can possibly get to them with. Once they get there, the enemy hit you on higher numbers, so your not losing anyone in an assult, and youll probably win it*good ole mark of nurgle*.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that all the marks have their place and it depends what opponent you face.
MOK is great against horde armies where misdirection is lessened as big units ripe for khornes chosen are everywhere and the basic troops don't offer up much resistance.

MON is good against armies that rely on lots of missile fire or lots of low st attacks as higher toughness and generally good armour will see most missiles and attacks bounce off.

MOT best against artillery armies where normally you wouldn't get a save at all and if you go magic heavy is the normal choice just because of fluff.

MOS best against fear causing armies anythig that stops your normally small units running from undeads scr is a bonus

but for a really good list mixing and matching between marks is the best option as some marks are better on different units than others.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Fatality said:


> Alright,so how good are dragon ogres, trolls and how would i deal with a dragon, would i use a giant? I know for beasts of chaos trolls are, alright as long as they dont go stupid. Also im converting a highelf chariot, so im thinking it should work out nicely!


The battle I described my use of the delusions spell in was my first all monster battle, and now I can tell you: DROGRES KICK ASS! They are totally powerful, just don't be confident enough to charge a unit temple guards with Slann with just 1 unit of them. Otherwise, they'll just decimate most things you charge them with. Sure, they don't have as many attacks as a unit of 6 knights with MoK, but they are just as durable due their many wounds and pack a harder punch at S7.
Trolls are just wonderful. Throgg and your general should keep them in line, and they can pack quite a punch. Yet their most outstanding feature is their regeneration rule. I got charged by both a unit saurus warriors and an Enigine of the Gods, and still 2 of the three survived to vomit the Skink Priest off his beast, before heading for the hills and getting trampled by some angry dinosaurs XD
An all monster WoC army is very fun to play and a Giant with MoS is very very very awesome. But it's just a little tense at some moments. Oh, and all monster really screws your opponents Lore of Metal Slann.

One thing I am still doubting is the Shaggoth. Is it really worth the cost? It has only 5 attacks! Sure S8 is much, but not really nessecary I guess...


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Its actually interesting. If you have Mark of Nurgle Chaos Warriors, they can wipe the field with Dwarven units. Which is interesting seeing as how dwarves are the most defendy units ingame until this new WoC armybook.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

To be honest dwarf infantry units are struggling to go head to head with many new units these days

yesterday I fielded a unit of 24 longbeards with hw,sh and rs, and they got smoked when 15 MoK marauders with flails and an exalted charged them. It felt very unfair when 7 of them died to the piss cheap unit. and the rerollable 1+ save rs died to in the challenge.

I ran and got run down not a good game.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

MoS is a dead cert for Marauders (helps them from running) and MoN for warriors (hard to shoot them) and Knights (just give them Banner of Rage-Power house)

Marauders are great spite their points it's unbelievable
Last time I took out a unit the High Elve riders with better combat res (not the silver helm or the Dragon riders guys-can't recall the name) a unit of bowmen and a mage, A Bolt thrower and damaged another bowmen unit and bits of Dragon riders (didn't kill them though) and this was just 20 marauders with MoS, flails and a command


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

retiye2 said:


> To be honest dwarf infantry units are struggling to go head to head with many new units these days
> 
> yesterday I fielded a unit of 24 longbeards with hw,sh and rs, and they got smoked when 15 MoK marauders with flails and an exalted charged them. It felt very unfair when 7 of them died to the piss cheap unit. and the rerollable 1+ save rs died to in the challenge.
> 
> I ran and got run down not a good game.


Well, using just general statistics on how dwarves SHOULD do thanks to their rules, they are some of the most defendy units in WHFB. However, MoN Chaos Warriors will destroy them unless the WoC player rolls bad, and the dwarven player rolls well.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Tzeentch is very predictable when rolling for spells. You're almost bound to get destructive spells. The first spell is damn good, Green fire against the right unit(hello Swordmasters:biggrin/QUOTE]
> 
> yeah, i think swordmasters and white lions are the best unit for treason - T 3, S 6, 4+save? o yeh
> can any1 think of any others?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Aktar09 said:


> MaidenManiac said:
> 
> 
> > Tzeentch is very predictable when rolling for spells. You're almost bound to get destructive spells. The first spell is damn good, Green fire against the right unit(hello Swordmasters:biggrin/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah I am going to go with vanchet and say DE exicutioners with hatred, s6 a 5+? save t3 and killing blow.


----------

